# Flooding carport help



## Woopigsooie00 (Oct 30, 2017)

Just recently bought my house not too long along. I am having a problem with water run off. When it's raining the water will run into my carport. The previous owners had a black barrier staked in but it just pools and flows over. Is there a better solution? (I will add pics here is a minute. Thought i had some but i dont anymore. Tried to delete the post until I had some but i won't let me)


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Look at is the pitch of the land & downspouts. Post pics when you can. Make sure that they are wide angled pics. If the forum software rotates them, ask a moderator to correct it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Can you dig a swale to redirect the water?


----------



## Woopigsooie00 (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is what I am looking at. The ground is higher than my carport. I think they put that barrier there to keep the dirt from washing into the carport.


----------



## Woopigsooie00 (Oct 30, 2017)

Just tired to load photos about 10 times. Says they were successful. But on the feed they are saying image couldn't be loaded and when you click on it "the image" underlined Says my password has expired. So I changed my password but still same message.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

The pics made it but only the middle pic helps. It looks like the grass is pitched towards the car port. I guess that you don't own a digital camera.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

One of the more talented members will help you out, I'm pc challenged, but eventually it works.

Didn't see your climate, carports are popular in California and Canada, warm and cold.

if you are in a cold climate you will also need to account for the ground several feet away from your home rising when frozen. I experience at least 6" here in Maine. Thar means a nice looking slope in summer can fail in winter.

I'll be watching.
Bud

See how fast they are


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I am having a problem with water run off. When it's raining the water will run into my carport. The previous owners had a black barrier staked in but it just pools and flows over. *Is there a better solution?*


Ayuh,.... _Sure there is_, though 2nd pic gives concern,.....

Water flows Downhill,....
Yer house is the static elevation,....
The correct answer is then, Lower the surroundin' grades, to pitch the water, _Away_,....

Back to the 2nd pic,....
Is that wet pavement, or an ocean 'tween those 2 trucks,..??
If it is an Ocean, which way does the water eventually flow, when it breaches the dam that crated it,..??

In yer other pics, I see the water from the house flows to that big puddle,....
Ya need to Lower that yard area, to pitch the water away from the house to a swale along the far right side of pic #1, to the left in pic #2, down to the ocean there in front of the white truck,.....
But,.... Ya gotta drain that ocean somewhere 1st,.....
It appears you have very little fall to work with,....


----------



## Woopigsooie00 (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a hill beside this that my neighbor lives on that have some of his run off going to me as well. I might just have to have a trench on that side. Maybe I'll build myself a moat haha.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

You can hire some day workers to help dig. You can install trench drains. Did the car port always flood?


----------

